# Not to be read by the Sqeamish



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Bedroom Football American Style

A little old couple prepares to go to bed in their motorhome after a long day of driving. They no sooner hit the pillows when the old man farts and says, "Seven Points."

His wife rolls over and says, "What in the world was that?" The old man replied, "Its fart football."

A few minutes later his wife lets one go and says, "Touchdown, tie score."

After about five minutes the old man lets another one go and says, "Aha. I'm ahead 14 to 7."

Not to be outdone, the wife rips out another one and says, "Touchdown, tie score."

Five seconds go by and she lets out a little squeaker and says, "Field goal, I lead 17 to 14."

Now the pressure is on the old man. He refuses to get beat by a woman, so he strains real hard, but to no avail. Realizing a defeat is totally unacceptable he gives it everything he's got, and accidentally he poops in the bed.

The wife says, "What the heck was that?"

The old man says, "Half time, switch sides."


----------

